# Shaking/Shuddering Problem



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

(Yes I did search)

OK, heres the deal.

First off, I have a 1991 Sentra XE 119,XXX miles, Automatic transmission.

I was cruising down the road the other day (55MPH) and take my foot off of the accellerator abruptly and my whole car begins to shake. So I pressed on the accelerator slightly and it went away.

So then I try from a dead stop (no shaking at idle), get going and then take 2nd gear under WOT up to about 45. IT SHAKES LIKE MAD, even worse than before, so I let it shift into a higher gear while pressing the gas slightly, and no vibration could be felt.

While going a slow speed (under 40MPH), I cannot feel any shaking, and as long as I have some throttle applied, I cannot feel anything, even up to 70MPH. 

So then I try to duplicate the problem. I get up to 55ish and then let off of the throttle, like before it starts to shake, so I place the transmission in neutral. SUCCESS! The shaking stops. I even rev the engine up a couple of time and nothing could be felt. But when I put it back into drive (after the RPM's came down of course), it started shaking again. 

So heres my question, what the hells wrong? Since the shaking stopped after placing the transmission in neutral, am I right to assume that it is not a tire balance issue (one is bad) that is the problem here but a transmission problem? (One thing about my transmission is that it shifts hard from 1-2, I read up something abou the 1-2 shift accumulator or something like that, and it causes motor and transmission mounts to go out faster than normal) Could it be my mounts that are bad?

And my last question: Is this safe to drive?


I tried to include as much information as possible but if you need more, just ask.

Thanks,
John


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah, thanks for all the help guys.  
My buddy and I traced the problem to a bad motor mount so Im replacing them this weekend. If anyone needs pictures, message me and I will be happy to send them to you.


----------

